# Flat leaf parsley?



## Mnash0915 (Jan 23, 2012)

hi! I have a Russian tort and I have flat leaf parsley left over from a salad I was making and I wondered if could feed it to him. Is it ok for him?
I have not read anything on line that would tell me if it is ok for his system
Thanks!!


----------



## wellington (Jan 23, 2012)

Parsley has diuretic properties, so if fed in excess it could cause dehydration in your tortoise. Parsley also contains high levels of oxalates, which interfere with the absorption of calcium and could potentially cause kidney damage, so although it is not a poisonous plant, and there is nothing to...

The above is from the tortoise table.org. Look them up to get the rest. 
I don't think I would feed it, even if it was only one time.

However if you did already feed it, don't panic, it's okay, he/she will be fine. I just would not feed it again. I just wanted to add this last part just incase


----------

